# الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب



## mr.hima (7 مارس 2009)

*بسم الثالوث القدوس*







*اسطوانتين فيهم الاربعة اناجيل (متي ومرقص ولوقا ويوحنا ) مرتلة بالصوت الجميل للمعلم ابراهيم عياد*​

*اولا شرح الاستخدام​*


*الشرح بالصور *​
1






2






3






4






5






6






7




​

*رابط للصور الخاصة بالشرح *​
*الباسوورد الاميل اللي على الصور *​

*ثانياً التحميل *​



​

*الاسطوانة الاولي (مقسمة ل 11 جزء كل جزء 50 ميجا بيت )​*

cd1.part01

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8I3OL829

cd1.part02

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T6EM6HVT

cd1.part03

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NVC0J6HK

cd1.part04

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KJV0655E

cd1.part05

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O5S23UOI

cd1.part06

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PSS0H6G1

cd1.part07

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1Z7T4RZF

cd1.part08

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1FDRZ2OA

cd1.part09

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AOYXO857

cd1.part10

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0AZ0M4YN

cd1.part11

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9DS5EHQJ


*الاسطوانة الثانية (مقسمة ل 11 جزء كل جزء 50 ميجا بيت )​*


cd2.part01

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z7AGI002

cd2.part02

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0WSX4LP8

cd2.part03

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=77RPL7A3

cd2.part04

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CTCLSBNJ

cd2.part05

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FKZVSDAF

cd2.part06

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V2907NOZ

cd2.part07

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1FLGNJGN

cd2.part08

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y05HTP4V

cd2.part09

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GPUIVQR5

cd2.part10

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L26KY4CI

cd2.part11

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T1NGJR3D


*يارب الموضوع يعجبكم*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

شكرا لتعبك
وجاري التحميل
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## mr.hima (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا لتعبك
> وجاري التحميل
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​



*شكرا لتشريفك الموضوع *​


----------



## bonbnbon (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

*شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل*


----------



## محارب الشر (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## bonbnbon (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

*انا حملت الاسطوانة الاولى
بصراحة مجهود ممتاز ياهيما
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## bonbnbon (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

*انا حملت الاسطوانة الاولى
بصراحة مجهود ممتاز ياهيما
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

*بركة ونعمة وسم ليك اخويا *
*شكرا ليك على الاسطونات وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك خير *​


----------



## mr.hima (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



bonbnbon قال:


> *انا حملت الاسطوانة الاولى
> بصراحة مجهود ممتاز ياهيما
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*



شكرا على ردك على الموضوع وعقبال ما تحمل التانية 
سلام يا غالي​


----------



## mr.hima (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



please be clear قال:


> *بركة ونعمة وسم ليك اخويا *
> *شكرا ليك على الاسطونات وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك خير *​



العفو يا باشا 

ومتشكر لتشريف الموضوع والرد علية ​


----------



## mr.hima (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



محارب الشر قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك



نوردت الموضوع بوجودك​


----------



## mr.hima (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا لتعبك
> وجاري التحميل
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​



يا باشا انت اللي نورت الموضوع بردك الجميل ..
بس ليا طلب اذكرني وانت بتصلي ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*


----------



## mr.hima (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



كليمو قال:


>



العفو ياباشا ...
وصورة جميلة 
ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع
وأعتقد أنه موضوع يستحق التثبيت


----------



## mr.hima (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



صوت صارخ قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الرائع
> وأعتقد أنه موضوع يستحق التثبيت



*شكرا يا صوت صارخ على رأيك في الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## bonbnbon (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

*انا حملت الاسطوانتين وبصراحة مجهود جبار ويستاهل 1000 تحية
بس انا عندى ملحوظة ....
انجيل لوقا من الاصحاح التاسع الى الاصحاح الحادى والعشرين مش مظبوطين
ارجو الرد وعلى فكرة دا خطأ فى الاسطوانة نفسها*


----------



## mr.hima (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



bonbnbon قال:


> *انا حملت الاسطوانتين وبصراحة مجهود جبار ويستاهل 1000 تحية
> بس انا عندى ملحوظة ....
> انجيل لوقا من الاصحاح التاسع الى الاصحاح الحادى والعشرين مش مظبوطين
> ارجو الرد وعلى فكرة دا خطأ فى الاسطوانة نفسها*


*
العفو ياباشا 
بس حكاية الخطأ دة نوعة اية *​


----------



## bonbnbon (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

*يعنى الاصحاحات المشار اليها مش مضبوطة وممكن حضرتك تتأكد بنفسك 
زى الاصحاح الرابع عشر لانجيل لوقا هو الاصحاح الثالث عشر لانجيل يوحنا*


----------



## mr.hima (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



bonbnbon قال:


> *يعنى الاصحاحات المشار اليها مش مضبوطة وممكن حضرتك تتأكد بنفسك
> زى الاصحاح الرابع عشر لانجيل لوقا هو الاصحاح الثالث عشر لانجيل يوحنا*


*
هتأكد من الموضوع دة انة موجود عندي في الاصل بتاع الاسطوانات لو مش موجود هرفعهم تاني وشكرا على التنبية​*​


----------



## bonbnbon (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

*ربنا يعوضك
مبيجيش من ورانا غير التعب*


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

_ميرسى جدا_



_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## mr.hima (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا_
> 
> 
> 
> _وربنا يبارك حياتك_​




العفو  ياباشا 
اذكرني في صلاتك ضروري ​


----------



## ayman bekheet (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

شكرا ليك ياباشا بجد مرسى خالص ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## مايكل عزمي (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

ربنا يستخدم هذا العمل للفائده الروحيه


----------



## samirbadeh (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

مع المسيح صلبت لكى لا احيا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيا


----------



## مايكل عزمي (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

ربنا يبارك هذا العمل


----------



## mr.hima (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



ayman bekheet قال:


> شكرا ليك ياباشا بجد مرسى خالص ربنا يعوض تعبك



*العفو 
واذكرني وانت بتصلي يا ayman bekheet*​


----------



## mr.hima (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



مايكل عزمي قال:


> ربنا يستخدم هذا العمل للفائده الروحيه



*انشاء الله ودة اللي بتمناة 
وشكراً لتشريفك للموضوع يا مايكل عزمي *​


----------



## mr.hima (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



samirbadeh قال:


> مع المسيح صلبت لكى لا احيا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيا



*نورك الموضوع ويارب تستمر معانا في المنتدي وتكون دي الببداية *​


----------



## مايكل عزمي (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

الرب فادي نفوس عبيده وكل من يتكل عليه لا يعاقب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

ميرسى كتير ليك ياmr.hima
جارى التحميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

ميرررسى يا هيما 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## prayer (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

الف شكر لتعبك هيما .. دا سبق صحفي بجد 


جاري التحميل​


----------



## tonyplk (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

*شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## ayman adwar (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

شكرا لتعبك
وجاري التحميل
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## girgis2 (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

*:ab4:*
:ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:​


----------



## ayman adwar (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

بركة ونعمة وسم ليك اخويا 
شكرا ليك على الاسطونات وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك خير


----------



## samirbadeh (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

المسيح يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## SALVATION (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

_شكرا كتييير _
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## tonyplk (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

*اسمحلي بنقل الموضوع و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*


----------



## mr.hima (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

شكرا على الردود الجميلة  وربنا يقدرني واقدملكم حاجات تانية تعجبكم 
واللي عايز ينقل الموضوع يتفضل مفيش مشكلة بس ينقل المصدر


----------



## بتول (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

حقيقى تستحق كل الشكر الرب يعوض تعبك


----------



## emadhakim (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

مجهود رائع


----------



## morak (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

*حلو كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير مجهودك بس كنت عايزة اسالك عندك باقي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الكتاب المقدس خصوصا المزامير*​


----------



## morak (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*



morak قال:


> *حلو كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير مجهودك بس كنت عايزة اسالك عندك باقي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* شكزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

الرب يباركك ...


----------



## كاترين1 (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد في اسطوانتين جمال فيها الانجيل مكتوب*

ا:Love_Letter_Send:الرب يعوض تعب محبتك الاخرين


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا هيما على الموضوع الجميل
ينقل لــ عالم  الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع


----------



## ayman adwar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بركة ونعمة وسم ليك اخويا
شكرا ليك على الاسطونات وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك خير


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جارى  التحميل رااااااااااااااائع جداا

شكراااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## just member (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل خااالص


----------



## mr.hima (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*متشكر لكل اللي شرف الموضوع بردة 
واتمنى الاستفادة للجميع​*


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يناير 2011)

*روووووووووووووووووعه

بس ياريت قبل ما نحمله تتاكد انه مفيش مشكلة

وشكرا

9++
*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (18 يناير 2011)

*شكراً للمجهود
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ما القيش الأسطوانتين على رابط واحد يا ريت؟ 

او على الاكثر على رابطين او تلاته مثلا .. لكن 22 رابط كتير اوي


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا حبيبى ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## mr.hima (21 ديسمبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ما القيش الأسطوانتين على رابط واحد يا ريت؟
> 
> او على الاكثر على رابطين او تلاته مثلا .. لكن 22 رابط كتير اوي



اسف على التأخير في الرد لاني مكنتش بدخل المنتدى من فترة طويلة ... بالنسبة للرفع للاسف صعب ارفعهم تاني على ملفين كبار لأن السرعة متسمحش حاليا


----------



## mr.hima (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل اللي شرفالموضوع بردة واتمنى الاستفادة لكل مشاهدة للموضوع دة صلولي


----------



## فتحى نصر (23 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*تم التحميل *
*شكراً لمجهودك الرائع أخويا هيما*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*
*أرجو الإمداد الدائم لمنتجات المعلم المحبوب إبراهيم عياد*​


----------



## emil ryad (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## ekram 2 (12 فبراير 2012)

*انا عوز احملهم ومش عارف *
*كا ما اضغط على رابط تظهرلى صوره *
*ربنا يبارك الخدمه *​


----------



## mr.hima (3 مارس 2012)

متأسف الموقع في مشكلة   
megaupload   صاحبة مسجون والحكومة الفيدرالية الامريكية قافلة الموقع لا تهامة بالقرصنة  ومخالفة قواعد حقوق النشر


----------

